# Tasker on the Prime



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Not sure how many of you are aware of or are using the app tasker, available in the market...IMO Have to say this is the best app of all time albeit very difficult to use to its full extent...Let me reiterate, the learning curve on this app is like climbing a mountain...just learned about it, so I'm a total noob. Have read the manual and some tutorials, but stuck on the below profile:

Using this profile http://tasker.wikidot.com/yanawa as a base for my transformer prime which has no cell service, just wifi. Imported Wifi connected and Wifi near A profiles, erasing any reference to cell towers and other APs. I'm left with two profiles:

I) Wifi Connected 
A. wifi connected
Task 
1. Variable set; Name: %WIFIC to 1 
2Wait, 15 sec 
3. Stop; If %WIFIC !~1 
4. Flash; Text "Connected to Wifi" 
5. Profile Status; Name, Wifi near A Set off

Exit Task 
1. Variable Set; Name: %WIFIC to 0 
2. Flash; Text "Wifi disconnected"
3. Wait, 30 sec
4. Stop; If %WIFIC ~1
5. Flash; Text "Disabling Wifi"
6. Wifi; Set off
7. Wait, 3 sec
8. Profile Status; Wifi near A Set on

II) Wifi near A
A. Wifi near home SSID (Toggle checked) - 
Task 
1. WiFi; Set on
2. Flash; Text "wifi in range"

- Exit Task 
1. WiFi; Set off; If %WIFIC !~1 
2. Flash; Text "Wifi out of range"; If %WIFIC !~1

The problem is when a Wifi signal is not available, Wifi near keeps searching and toggling wifi, which makes the entire thing useless to me. If anybody could offer nay guidance it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL...a fair share of views...no posts. I decided to just leave it as is and lengthen the time for wifi scans...though I'm not overly concerned with battery life, figure the more APs I have the more often it will be connected and the less it will remain uselessly scanning.

Anybody care to share some of their profiles? Is anybody actually using tasker in this forum?....I'll try to attach some of my better profiles later today.

*Okay...the attached 3 profiles are the email widget I made, on the bottom right (excuse the low quality image. Limited to 293kb downloads?) using minimalistic text and tasker, in lieu of the missing Asus email widget....Still miss the asus widget as I am not a fan of K9 (mail client), but glad I could have a work around for my homescreen.

Additionally, I have your basic profiles: launch and kill power amp with insert of headphones from 7AM-9PM and media apps menu launch from 9:01PM-6:59AM, toggle navigation when certain apps open, increase screen brightness when plugged in, the above wifi toggle when near home, and a few gestures to launch and close apps.

I'd like to hear what others may have.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I have purchased Tasker, just don't use it on the Prime. I did use it on my GNex to shut off LTE and put it into only CDMA mode when I'm out of the LTE area, also used TeamBAMF's LTE toggle with Tasker to do that.


----------

